# Fire Ash in Compost?



## jennyferraynor (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi. Can I use fire ash in compost as carbon? my compost pile is good and steamy, but too much nitrogen. Slimy and smelly. I would rather not use cardboard and news paper because they might contain glue and ink. Fire ash however, is very easy for me to get. We have wood fires frequently. We only burn wood from our pile and a fire starter at the center is all we use. If I collected ashes on the outside of it to use in compost, is this acceptable? I'm not trying to poison myself with my compost lol.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes you can, ash is mostly used as a source of calcium and to raise Ph. It will also add some K and P. Adding dried leaves and grass clippings will increase your carbon.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 30, 2022)

Almost no carbon in fire ash.

Lots of potash (KOH) some phosphorous (P2O5). Very basic .

Add organic matter: hay, grass clippings, leaves, woodchips, sawdust, dead weeds, .....


----------



## Woody912 (Jun 30, 2022)

I think most newspaper is soy based ink now


jennyferraynor said:


> Hi. Can I use fire ash in compost as carbon? my compost pile is good and steamy, but too much nitrogen. Slimy and smelly. I would rather not use cardboard and news paper because they might contain glue and ink. Fire ash however, is very easy for me to get. We have wood fires frequently. We only burn wood from our pile and a fire starter at the center is all we use. If I collected ashes on the outside of it to use in compost, is this acceptable? I'm not trying to poison myself with my compost lol.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 1, 2022)

You can also spread the ash by itself kind of like lime would be applied. Make sure there are no burning embers though!

We use it in the vegetable garden.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 1, 2022)

i do not put any wood ash in my compost piles! have, but only small amt. did it on advice/research. stopped when i saw the results. it's like coffee, paper and egg shells! i never seen an egg shell decompose worth a darn in over 40 years! we put in bio's only. our compost is large circular welded wire. and we do not turn any of it. my compost never smells bad. always has a fresh forest floor odor to it once composted. if your concerns were my concerns, i would go over to Utube-U... in general, plenty of good, sound advice there on many points of composting.

i think MP has the right idea. however, weed seeds take a long time to decompose and may get replanted into the garden when compost used. i like to put a layer of dirt on my bio-degrading column from time to time, too. i like the results ~

MP: _Add organic matter: hay, grass clippings, leaves, woodchips, sawdust, dead weeds, ....._

imo - skip the wood ash!!, study the specific needs of the plants you grow... adjust accordingly... and for best results use a balanced side dressing. 13-13-13, for example. organic or bagged, the plants can only use N-P-K in one form, and one form only. for ideal side dressing results, u have to know what your plant is doing down under. just tossing some at base of stalk is less than idea. less is more, too....

Good Luck with your gardening.

From our home garden - 2022


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 1, 2022)

Del_ said:


> You can also spread the ash by itself kind of like lime would be applied. Make sure there are no burning embers though!
> 
> We use it in the vegetable garden.


guess '_each to his own'_ is a fair statement. i thot about it further... a light dusting on a compost pile mite be ok. 
mr Del_ definitely does a nice garden...


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 1, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> guess '_each to his own'_ is a fair statement. i thot about it further... a light dusting on a compost pile mite be ok.
> mr Del_ definitely does a nice garden...


Wood ash provides soluble potassium (KOH), got that? It is a very strong base, lower PH fast and drastic, has some phosphorus P2O5. Phosphorus is not mobile in soil potassium is. P2O5 is an acid but wayyyyy to much KOH to offset acidity.

Use wood ash as a K supplement , but watch PH. Can use it like lime to lower PH. If soil needs Ca/calcium use dolmite lime to raise PH and for Ca


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 1, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Wood ash provides soluble potassium (KOH), got that? It is a very strong base, lower PH fast and drastic, has some phosphorus P2O5. Phosphorus is not mobile in soil potassium is. P2O5 is an acid but wayyyyy to much KOH to offset acidity.
> 
> Use wood ash as a K supplement , but watch PH. Can use it like lime to lower PH. If soil needs Ca/calcium use dolmite lime to raise PH and for Ca


lots of positivity on the subject... i have never used on or in garden. just some in compost. 

*Is firepit ash good for gardens?

One of the most common uses for wood ashes is as garden fertilizer*_. Fire pit ashes valuable nutrients like calcium, potassium, magnesium, and phosphorous. These are the things that plants will need to grow strong. You can also use wood to change the pH of the soil._


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 1, 2022)

Del_ said:


> You can also spread the ash by itself kind of like lime would be applied. Make sure there are no burning embers though!
> 
> We use it in the vegetable garden.


I heat with wood, save all the ash and don't burn plastic/garbage in the stoves.

I put it on all my plants except stuff like bluebrreies and hydrangega (Sp?). They both want acidic soils

Great potassium source as mine is all hardwood. Best to use when garden is dormant or spring when incorporating. Sudden PH change can hurt plants. 

I'm told taters don't like them? But grandparents here gave them some too (PH taters want low), they were salt of the earth Polock tater farmers....


----------



## Del_ (Jul 1, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I heat with wood, save all the ash and don't burn plastic/garbage in the stoves.
> 
> I put it on all my plants except stuff like bluebrreies and hydrangega (Sp?). They both want acidic soils
> 
> ...



Almost exactly what I do. I never put ash in the compost pile.

I spread most of my wood ash in the winter or early spring. Sometimes when planting I will add a couple of pounds per 50ft. bed(beds 3 x 50ft) in the furrow with planting fertilizer or side dressings. What we don't use in the garden, and the garden only gets about 15% of our wood ash, we lightly spread the other 85% in the woods (21acres) and around other trees in our lawn and landscape. We have a minimum lawn that mostly consists of grass pathways for vehicle access.

We store ash all winter from 4 cords of mixed hardwood and softwoods in a piece of metal culvert covered with a door off of an old washing machine. Never any trash in the wood stove.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

If you use ashes, then you should be careful of what you put in your fireplace.
I am sure you are one of the many who do, but I had to say it anyways.
I live in a coastal state, S.C. so our pH is low 5.0--5.5, so we can use lots of ashes on our garden, non on blueberries.
But you should check your pH n the Spring after using ash, ust to be sure.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Vegetables for Alkaline Soils


Most vegetables like soils with a pH between 6.5 and 7.0. But your soil may be more alkaline. Alkaline soils have a pH of 7.0 or higher. What can you grow in alkaline soils? Below is a list:...



www.hamiltonswcd.org





Vegetables for Alkaline Soils

Asparagus (6.0-8.0)
Beans, pole (6.0-7.5)
Beet (6.0-7.5)
Brussels Sprouts (6.0-7.5)
Cauliflower (5.5-7.5)
Garlic (5.5-8.0)
Kale (6.0-7.5)
Pea, sweet (6.0-7.5)
Pumpkin (5.5-7.5)
Spinach (6.0-7.5)
Crookneck Squash (6.0-7.5)
Tomato (5.5-7.5)
Any reading over 8.0 could be harmful for most plants.


----------



## Bubster (Aug 13, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i do not put any wood ash in my compost piles! have, but only small amt. did it on advice/research. stopped when i saw the results. it's like coffee, paper and egg shells! i never seen an egg shell decompose worth a darn in over 40 years! we put in bio's only. our compost is large circular welded wire. and we do not turn any of it. my compost never smells bad. always has a fresh forest floor odor to it once composted. if your concerns were my concerns, i would go over to Utube-U... in general, plenty of good, sound advice there on many points of composting.
> 
> i think MP has the right idea. however, weed seeds take a long time to decompose and may get replanted into the garden when compost used. i like to put a layer of dirt on my bio-degrading column from time to time, too. i like the results ~
> 
> ...


Looks really good,but I would say the tomatoes are lacking in calcium.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i do not put any wood ash in my compost piles! have, but only small amt. did it on advice/research. stopped when i saw the results. it's like coffee, paper and egg shells! i never seen an egg shell decompose worth a darn in over 40 years! we put in bio's only. our compost is large circular welded wire. and we do not turn any of it. my compost never smells bad. always has a fresh forest floor odor to it once composted. if your concerns were my concerns, i would go over to Utube-U... in general, plenty of good, sound advice there on many points of composting.
> 
> i think MP has the right idea. however, weed seeds take a long time to decompose and may get replanted into the garden when compost used. i like to put a layer of dirt on my bio-degrading column from time to time, too. i like the results ~
> 
> ...


Eggshells in compost is long debated, some some say grind the shell & add a little vinegar, then it can be taken up by the plant.
I compost my shell just because they are better in the garden then the city dump, home made chicken compost is full of oyster shell.
I use pellet gypsum because it does not lower the pH, but about five year mark, if test show the soil pH is below 6.0, I use lime to raise the pH above 6.0.
And on myths, pine straw does not lower pH when it compost in soil or a compost pile, it is neutral when composted. Note: OGM.


----------



## jolj (Aug 13, 2022)

Del_ said:


> Almost exactly what I do. I never put ash in the compost pile.
> 
> I spread most of my wood ash in the winter or early spring. Sometimes when planting I will add a couple of pounds per 50ft. bed(beds 3 x 50ft) in the furrow with planting fertilizer or side dressings. What we don't use in the garden, and the garden only gets about 15% of our wood ash, we lightly spread the other 85% in the woods (21acres) and around other trees in our lawn and landscape. We have a minimum lawn that mostly consists of grass pathways for vehicle access.
> 
> ...


Looks like heaven, is that sunchoke or some other sun flower in your garden. Looks like you have a few fig trees too.
I have a green fig that has not fruited as of yet & about twenty brown turkey fig trees.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 13, 2022)

Ash works good melting ice in the driveway too.


----------

